# fiberglass box



## kamikazekev (Apr 28, 2003)

im thinking of making a nice slick fiberglass speaker box for 2 12's if anyone could possible give a how to on how to shape and form a box out of fiberglass it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

It really depends on what exactly you're doing with the fiberglass. Are you molding it into the spare tire well, or what? A description of what you're doing would really help.


----------



## kamikazekev (Apr 28, 2003)

well man i just want to make a box i can put in and out of the car nothing permanent just like a box made of fiberglass . i want it to look kinda oval 3d looking


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

My trick when working with 'glass it to make an initial frame out of wood. Balsa will work if you do it right. Make the frame like an under-webbing for what you want, then glass around it. I would throw in some MDF supports for good measure. Make sure your glass is nice and thick, and definately bondo the inside to prevent any leaks.


----------



## kamikazekev (Apr 28, 2003)

so make the shape and frame out of wood and just put down the fiberglass over top of everything,,,spread the cloth and lay the resin??


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Get some stretchy cloth to form a base layer, that way it'll be as smooth and tight over the frame as possible. Resin the cloth, and as it's drying, add a layer of mat and resin. Then, after that dries, start layering mat and resin until it's the desired thickness. I've found that cutting the mat into strips helps.


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

I use velour cloth. It's stretchy but at the same time it lacks elasticity so it stays where you stretch it. It may seem thin but after adding polyester resin to it, you will notice it holds it extremely well. I always do one layer of the velour then let it dry and add a layer of cloth or mat w/ resin. This way, you won't have hunks of resin wasted globs or mat because the resin drys very quickly. I would do about 3 layers of the fiberglass mat. sand between each layer then do bondo body filler to fil in nicks or gaps and sand til smooth. I wouldn't recommend trying to paint the box if this is ur first one because it requires a lot of sanding and the paint ends up cracking usually. I would try just using carpet. hope this helps..


----------



## kamikazekev (Apr 28, 2003)

fiberglass cloth from wal mart work???put down the cloth over the wood spread the mud let it dry sand more cloth another layer of mud and so on finish it off with bondo filler to smooth ruff spots ??


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

wait


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

wait... did u build a frame for the box? after you build the frame design a baffle (the ring that holds the sub(s) and mount it to the box. Then stretch the velour or fleece cloth over the wood and staple or hot glue it to the wood. Then put the polyester resin on that. Then use the cloth from walmart to make it strong... and then sand and stuff


----------



## kamikazekev (Apr 28, 2003)

awesome


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

Where Can I get fiberglass


----------



## tolley (Jul 25, 2003)

You can find fiberglass and resin at just about any auto parts store, or walmart. A good tip is to put a layer of tinfoil over your wooden form, so it is easier to remove your 'glass from the form. Good luck.

Jordan


----------

